# The High & Lonesome Ramblin' Bluegrass Thread



## lusidghost (Nov 9, 2022)

Bluegrass, newgrass & traditionals, ect ect. All welcomed.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 9, 2022)

Alright, I'm done for a bit.


----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2022)

Quite possibly the worse bluegrass song ever written.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 11, 2022)

I religiously went to a bluegrass night at a local microbrewery for nearly a decade. The circle would gather on a big deck out back when the weather permitted. No one including the owner of the bar cared if you smoked, so I was in heaven. In the late 90s / early 00s, during the height of beaster reign, those bluegrass guys always had absolute fire headies. So I would sit out there nursing a beer and getting baked while listening to them pick for hours every week. I went for a few years while I was still underage. I also played at an open mic night, so I think they just assumed I was 21 after seeing me around so much.

I've probably heard this song played live a thousand times.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 14, 2022)

I don't know if I would call this bluegrass, but it's Doc Watson and I like the story.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 14, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


That sounds like a Charlie Daniels song.

Like half of modern bluegrass comes out of Colorado. The bands in the third and fourth videos are from your state. (Hot Rize and Leftover Salmon.) Telluride is the home of one of the oldest and probably the largest annual bluegrass festival. Next summer will be the 50th.








50th Annual Telluride Bluegrass Festival — Planet Bluegrass • Colorado Music Festivals & Concerts


Tickets for the 50th Annual 2023 Festival go on sale at 10am MT on December 1st, 2022. Here is the link to the ticketing page. To make sure you stay in the loop, be sure to scroll to the bottom of this page and enter you email address to join our mailing list. We look forward to seeing you in June!




bluegrass.com


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 14, 2022)

Another Colorado group.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 14, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> That sounds like a Charlie Daniels song.
> 
> Like half of modern bluegrass comes out of Colorado. The bands in the third and fourth videos are from your state. (Hot Rize and Leftover Salmon.) Telluride is the home of one of the oldest and probably the largest annual bluegrass festival. Next summer will be the 50th.
> 
> ...


I just thought it was a funny hillbilly clip. I'm not originally from CO. And all I know about Telluride is they have a ski resort, . Haven't been there myself yet. Where are you from again? I keep forgetting for some reason,.

And I like some of hillbilly shit. I grew up watching the Duke Boys.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 14, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I just thought I told was a funny hillbilly clip. And all I know about Telluride is the have a ski resort, . Haven't been there myself yet. Where are you from again? I keep forgetting for some reason,.
> 
> And I like some of that hillbilly shit. I grew up watching the Duke Boys.


Appalachia. It has always been odd to me how the bluegrass scene is half hillbilly half hippie. Jerry Garcia was a big influence. Old & In the Way was a group he started in the early 70s. He was originally a jug band banjo player before the Grateful Dead.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 14, 2022)

I had a Dukes of Hazzard Big Wheel. For some reason I didn't put the Confederate Flag sticker on it, and I'm so thankful of that now.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 14, 2022)

Also Waylon Jennings sang the theme song and was the narrator.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 14, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Also Waylon Jennings sang the theme song and was the narrator.


Damn, I didn't know he was the narrator too. Learn something new everyday from this crazy band of stoners,


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 16, 2022)

I sang a few songs with these guys live on the radio when I was like 18.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 16, 2022)

Anyone from the DC area from the 70s and beyond would know the Seldom Scene. Saw them a handful of times, they were breathtaking. Some folks don't know that DC was known as the bluegrass capital in the 50s.


----------



## injinji (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 24, 2022)

I posted this on FB couple of months ago:

"I've respected bluegrass since I was at a music fest and a hellacious storm hit that made the jam band stop playing and retreat. People were running around in maybe the most chaotic scene I've ever witnessed, and standing under a little tarp pavilion was a bluegrass band picking away and singing like nothing was going on.

Shortly afterwards a guy rode a keg like a bull in a pond during an insane lightning storm. Also some drunk middle aged dirtball was recklessly doing donuts in front of the stage in his Chevy pickup. He told us to hop in the bed, but we declined. We ended up hunkering down in a tent thinking we were going to die in a tornado that we thought we saw forming. We were like 17 and on strong acid throughout all of this. It was a wild time."


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 24, 2022)

@WannaBeeGrow - You still with us, brother? I looked, but couldn't find the videos of you playing.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 30, 2022)

Not sure if this counts as Bluegrass.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 30, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Not sure if this counts as Bluegrass.


Those boys are getting it.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Dec 1, 2022)

I'm going to throw this into the newgrass category, but I've always loved this song and think it would make a good obscure bluegrass cover. Meat Puppets were great musicians, exceptionally diverse songwriters and sang a lot of pretty harmonies. Which was the opposite of the grunge sound that they got pigeonholed into. Getting love from Nirvana probably had more of a stifling impact on the band than anything.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 6, 2022)

I came across this song while reading Bob Dylan's new book that breaks down a bunch of songs that he likes. I've been comparing bluegrass to metal a lot lately, so it was nice to hear Dylan confirm my belief. Here's the excerpt:

- Bob Dylan


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 6, 2022)

^I've been hooked on this song today. Try to hold those notes. I have pretty good breath control and can't make it halfway through. It isn't like oming where you can focus the wind into a little beam. The breath gushes out, but that also makes it feel really powerful. Full bore until you pass out. Thank you for this one, Bob.


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Dec 6, 2022)

Ruuuuuuuuuuuuubeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah!


----------



## injinji (Dec 30, 2022)

The tony rice unit.


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## DCcan (Jan 3, 2023)

shnkrmn said:


> Anyone from the DC area from the 70s and beyond would know the Seldom Scene. Saw them a handful of times, they were breathtaking. Some folks don't know that DC was known as the bluegrass capital in the 50s.


I saw them a dozen times at that hillbilly bar in Alexandria. They used have great guest musicians play there with them also.
Did anyone ever catch the NittyGritty Dirt Band or see Vassar Clements?

I'll have to go back thru this thread and listen to everything, I always miss these.


----------

